
Unenterprising Ireland - theoneill
http://fintanp.wordpress.com/2007/10/16/unenterprising-ireland/
======
pc
This article is a little inaccurate. For the record:

\- Enterprise Ireland never actually turned us down (though I guess investors
rarely explicitly do).

\- Auctomatic was a WFP '07 company, and myself and John didn't merge 'till
April. A lot of the money was raised before we joined.

The overall point -- that EI are doing a terrible job of investing in Irish
start-ups -- is on the mark, though.

\--Patrick

